# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Çfarë do të thotë të jesh Lider?

## Veshtrusja

Eshte nder artikujt me te bukur qe kam lexuar. Mirepres dhe komentet tuaja.  :buzeqeshje: 

*Disa opinione mbi lidershipin ose nje leksion per politiken e Tiranes nga New Yorku*
nga Kadri Brogi
_botuar te gazeta Illyria_


Nuk ka problem me te diskutueshem ne shoqerine e sotme shqiptare sesa ai I lidershipit. Pyetje te tilla si kush udheheq? A jane te afte keta njerez te udheheqin? E te tjera si keto mundojne opinionin tone sot. Lidershipi politik shqiptar vazhdon te jete tmerresisht remineshent. Nuk ka udheheqes ne shqiperi qe te kete pranuar pergjejgesi apo qe pranon pergjegjesi per cfare behet gabim dhe nuk duhet shume mund te konstatosh qe teper shume behet mbrapsht.

Ka shume faktore qe e nxisin nje mentalitet te tille por une do te ndalem tek nje qe sipas studiuesve dhe politikaneve me te mirenjohur te botes se lidershipit eshte me e rendesishmja.

Se pari ceshte lidershipi? Per Dwight D. Eisenhower, lidershipi eshte: arti I te zgjedhurit te dikujt tjeter per te bere nje pune qe ju doni te behet, sepse Ai ( I zgjedhuri) deshiron vete ta beje.

Ky eshte nje perkufizim I persosur I lidershipit. Pra ka pune ka edhe njerez qe do bejne pune. Aftesia e liderit eshte te zgjedhe njeriun qe do ta beje punen.

Pyetja tjeter eshte. Cfare duhet per tu bere lider dhe a mund tI kete kushdo cilesiste per tu bere lider. Pergjigja definitive eshte JO. Atehere cilat jane mejtet magjike per te arritur ate per cfare flet Dwight D. Eisenhauer. E then ndryshe Cfare e ben nje lider?

Ne bote eshte e njohur qe percakton se njerz te vecante jane te lindur per tu bere lidere (Great Person Theory). Kjo mund te jete e vertete por si mund te identifikohen keta njerez te jashtezakonshem? Ata dallohen nga nje cilesi e perbashket qe e permbledhur eshte quajtur Inteligjence emocionale.

Ne revisten Harvard Business Review Gusht 1998, Daniel Goleman, nje nga studiuesit me te njohur te botes ne fushen e menaxhimit shkruan: Inteligjenca Emocionale eshte sine qua non e lidershipit. Pa te, (inteligjencen emocionale) nje person mund te kete trainimin me te mire ne bote, nje mendje incisive e analitike dhe nje arsenal te pafund idesh te mencura por gjithsesi ai nuk do te jete nje lider I madh. Me poshte Goleman konstaton: Lideret efektive ngjasojne ne dicka jetike: te gjithe kane nje shkalle te larte te inteligjences emocionale.

Ne vetvete inteligjenca emocionale, sipas studiuesve perbehet nga pese komponente:
Vetdija, qe eshte aftesia e njeriut per te njohur e kuptuar gjendjet e veta shpirterore dhe efektet qe ato mund te kene tek te tjeret. Karakteristika te rendesishme te vetdijes jane besimi ne vetvete dhe vleresimi real I vetvetes. Pra jo nenvlersim por gjithashtu jo mbivleresim. Sensi I autokritikes dhe I humorit jane gjithashtu me rendesi.

Njerzit perpiqen ti justifikojne sjelljet, ndjesite apo reagimet e nxituara apo negative me rrethanat. Njerez te tille nuk mund te quhen lidere. Ne historine e politikes shqiptare vecanrisht jane te shumta deshtimet por jane teper te pakta rastet e njohjes se pergjegjesise tek vetja. Sensi I humorit nganjehere ndihmon shume nese eshte perdorur jo per sulm apo sarkazem. [ironi] Dwight D. Eisenhauer thote: Nje sens humori eshte pjese e artit te lidershipit e mardhenieve te mira me njerezit dhe e permbushjes se detyrave.

Vetpermbajtja qe eshte aftesia per te kontrolluar apo edhe per tu dhene drejtim pozitiv impulsive apo gjendjeve shpirterore negative. E thene ndryshe mendohu mire para se te veprosh. Karakteristike per kete komponoent jane besueshmeria, integriteti, guximi per te operuar me te panjohuren apo te dyshimten, si dhe te qenit I hapur per te ndryshuar. Natyrisht kontrolli I vetvetes nuk eshte gjithnje I lehte, por vecanarisht ne politike njerez me nivel te ulet te vetekontrollit jane teper te rrezikshem. Imagjinoni krizen e famshme te raketave me Kube. Nese J.F. Kennedy nuk do kishte ato cilesi qe permendem pasojat mund te kishin qene te jashtezakonshme.

Motiviimi, qe eshte pasioni per te punuar per arsye qe shkojne pertej parase apo fames. Tendenca per te arritur objektivat me energji e kembngulje. Karakteristike kryesore e motivimit eshte deshira e madhe per te arritur dicka dhe optimizmi edhe ne rast deshtimi. Motivimi I njerezve kerkon vertete talent. Propaganda nuk ndihmon. Te inspirosh njerezit kerkohet me shume se para. Ne mjediset shqiptare flitet shpesh se si politikane blejne vota. Pse? Sepse ata nuk kane asnje nga cilesite qe nje lider duhet te kete. Dicka qe duhet patur parasysh eshte se te qenit ne krye nuk te ben lider por te qenit lider te ve ne krye. (...to be continued)

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Njeriu _nuk duhet_ të _veproj_ me *drejtësi* vetëm ndaj atij që do dhe 
me _padrejtësi_ ndaj atij që urren.
 Ai _duhet të mbaj_ drejtësinë me cilindo, _mik apo armik_ ... !

Kjo është/(duhet të jetë!)  *baza-themeli* !
Mungesa e drejtësisë ?
No comment !


Përshëndetje *Veshtrusja*  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Veshtrusja

...vazhdim  :buzeqeshje: 

E.M. Kelly thote: Ndryshimi midis bosit dhe liderit eshte ky; ndersa nje bos thote, Shko!  nje lider thote, Le te shkojme!

Simpatia apo konsiderata, qe eshte aftesia per te kuptuar reagimet apo emocionet e te tjereve, si dhe aftesia per tI trajtuar njerezit sipas ketyre reagimeve. Qe te jeshe empatik nuk do te thote tI kenaqesh te gjithe por te perpiqesh tI akomodosh te gjithe. Ne kete menyre evitohet humbja e njerezve kualitative. Rasti aktual me poziten shqiptare. Ne vend qe lidershipi I Partise te shtrohet per te analizuar kerkesat e atyre qe kundershtojne I quan ata tradhetare! Nuk ka si te jete me komunist ne mentalitet deklarata se deri ne kongres ne nuk ndryshojme asgje. Pra pak rendesi ka qe vendi ska qeveri, ekzekutivi eshte I paralizuar. Partneret nderkombetare nuk gjejne njeri per te firmosur letrat, etj. Kongresi (Partia) mbi te gjitha. Disiplina e parties mos te thyhet thote sekretari I pergjithshem pa qeveria. Ne djall qeveria.

Nje taborr I tere zyrtaresh te larte evropiane mesyjne Tiranen sepse situate me te vertete eshte shqetesuese, por shume gjakftohtesisht kryeministri ia mbath ne anen tjeter te botes ne nje conference anetaresimi ne te cilen pervecse pageses se kuotizacionit nuk ka ndonje rendesi integruese per vendin tone. Por gjithsesi eshte zor te dekontaminohet ai grup njerezish nga simpatia per Internacionalet. Gazetare te ndryshem (fatkeqesisht nganjehere edhe te paguar) kerkojne qe nepermjet pyetjesh te testojne se sa e demshme eshte kjo krize per procesin e integrimit. Dhe pastaj duke marre si te mireqene eufemizmin tipik perendimore komentojne se kriza aktuale nuk ka efekte mbi procesin ne fjale. Cfare naiviteti! Nuk kerkon as mend as kalem te njohesh pasojat. Nuk ka kryeminister, nuk ka ministra, me dhjetra fusin rezumete per tu bere zv/ministra qe e pakta e te paktave te mund ti perdorin per eksperience pune qofte edhe dy jave dhe tek e shumta, per arsye qe nuk ka nevoje tI permendim.

Administrata duke qene e politizuar pret me gjak te ngrire se cdo ndodhe. Atehere si mund te thuash qe kriza brenda maxhorances nuk ka efekt ne ecurine e jetes se vendit dhe proceset integruese?

Aftesite apo teknikat sociale, qe jane ekspertiza ne menaxhimin e lidhjeve dhe ndertimin e rrjeteve apo koalicioneve, si dhe aftesia per te gjetur baza te qendrueshme per ndertim raportesh dhe lidhjesh. Aftesite sociale-thote Daniel Goleman- jane miqesi me nje qellim; te terheqin njerez ne drejtimin qe ju deshironi. Aftesiste sociale jane lidhja midis aftesive tuaja menaxhuese e motivuese nga njera ane e organizatave e njerezve nga ana tjeter. Jane keto cilesi qe ndihmojne ne krijimin e guanxil-ve.

A mund te mesohet lidershipi? E di se shume lidere mund te thone ne nuk kemi nevoje te mesojme me teper. Ne dime mjaft per te drejtuar. Ne fjalimin qe J.F. Kennedy pati pergatitur per te mbajtur ne Dallas me 22 Nentor 1963 e qe fatekeqesisht nuk arriti ta lexoje, thuhet: Lidershipi dhe te mesuarit jane te pandashme nga njera-tjetra. E them me bindje se lidershipi shqiptar nuk ka lidere te permasave Kennedy. Lidershipi ne pergjithesi, e inteligjenca emocionale ne vencanti mund te mesohen e perfeksionohen. Nje process I tille mund te identifikohet me nje fjale te vetme si maturi ose pjekuri. Ne librin e tij Leadership Rudy Giuliani pranon qe Iu deshen rreth pese vjet eksperience publike per te mbajtur nje fjalim pa e ulur koken ne leter. Mendimi im personal eshte se situatat nuk krijojne lidere. Situatat I identifikojne lideret. Le te marrim 11 Shtatorin 2001 ne New York. Deri ne ate kohe ka pase opinione te kunderta ne ate se Giuliani eshte nje lider. Kjo ngjareje identifikoi perfundimisht ne menyre te pakundershtueshme aftesiste drejtuese te Tij. Askush nuk kishte predikuar nje event te permasave te tilla, askush nuk ishte trainuar per nje katastrofe te tille, por nje drejtim e menaxhim perfekt beri qe arsyeja te triumfonte mbi terrorin. Gjeneral H. Norman Schwarzkopf percakton: Lidershipi eshte nje kombinim I strategjise me karakterin. Nese do tju duhet tembeten pa njeren, rrini pa strategjine. Tingellon pak a cutidshme ne gojen e nje strategu.

Eshte nje tjeter problem qe lideret duhet te perballojne. Influencat e ndryshme nepermjet pushteteve personale. Une do te ndalem tek njera. Pushteti I ekspertit. Nuk mund te neglizhohet fakti qe nje lider qe drejton nje organizate, kompani apo qeveri duhet te kete nje nivel te pranueshem njohurish te me se shumtes se proceseve. Kjo redukton influencen e atyre qe jane eksperte e qe duan te influencojne lidershipin. Rudy Giuliani thote: Pasurimi I ekspertizes tuaj personale nuk eshte dicka qe thjesht ju duhet ta beni sepse eshte detyra juaj (qe ne te vertete eshte), apo thjeshte sepse eshte kenaqesi te dish si funksionojne shume gjera (qe ne te vertete edhe kjo eshte). Kjo eshte menyra me e mire per te crrenjosur dredhite e hilete e atyre qe duan te te influencojne

Cfare eshte produkti I nje lidershipi kualitativ? Vendim-marrja cilesore. Kjo eshte ajo per te cilen njerezit ne Shqiperi vazhdojne te paguajne cmimi teper te larte. Prandaj, o njerez, vleresojeni voten me tere forcen qe ajo ka. Lideret e vertete jane kudo rrotull jush. Eshte detyra juaj tI identifikoni, dhe I vetmi mekanizem per ta bere kete eshte vota.

----------


## Veshtrusja

Thx Principiel. Bije dakort me ty ne lidhje me "drejtesine". Dhe ne qoftese lexojm pjesen e fundit te artikullit do te shohim se per cfare e enkurajon autori popullin ne vend qe te fitoj ate Drejtesi.

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Albo

Lidershipi ka dy perberes: Sakrificen + Mbrojtjen e se drejtes
Lidershipi ka dy produkte: Bashkimin + Inspirimin

Liderat e medhenj dallojne nga demagoge se ata gjithmone sakrifikojne gjithcka nga jeta e tyre per nje kauze me te madhe se vetja dhe gjithmone mbrojne te drejten me cdo cmim, edhe atehere kur kjo e drejte mund tu kushtoje pushtetin personal. Liderat dine te kerkojne edhe falje kur gabojne, demagoget e i mbulojne gabimet e tyre me premtime te genjeshterta.

Liderat jane te mirepritur kudo dhe gezojne respektin e popullit te tyre duke u kthyer keshtu ne nje burim inspirimi dhe shembulli te mire per brezat ne vazhdim.

(c)Albo

----------


## (AHMEDI)

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *Lidershipi ka dy perberes: Sakrificen + Mbrojtjen e se drejtes
> Lidershipi ka dy produkte: Bashkimin + Inspirimin
> 
> Liderat e medhenj dallojne nga demagoge se ata gjithmone sakrifikojne gjithcka nga jeta e tyre per nje kauze me te madhe se vetja dhe gjithmone mbrojne te drejten me cdo cmim, edhe atehere kur kjo e drejte mund tu kushtoje pushtetin personal. Liderat dine te kerkojne edhe falje kur gabojne, demagoget e i mbulojne gabimet e tyre me premtime te genjeshterta.
> 
> Liderat jane te mirepritur kudo dhe gezojne respektin e popullit te tyre duke u kthyer keshtu ne nje burim inspirimi dhe shembulli te mire per brezat ne vazhdim.
> 
> (c)Albo*


Lideri i mire per mua eshte ai qe ate qe thote me goje e zbaton me vepra
Shume bukur i ke thene po a i realizon ndokush keto sot biles dhe ne forum ka disa shkellje nga liderit ose moderatoret pra mungon koncepti i drejtesise dhe per kete arsye nuk gezojne respektin e shume prej "popullit".

----------


## bebushe

Dmth me ja mbledh tgjithve  :shkelje syri:  rrup sup  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## leci

Per nje lider nuk eshte e domosdoshme  njohuria,besimi ne vetvete,humori etj.
Nje lider e ka te shkruar ne sy.Lider lind ne jete.
Eshte ai qe çdo femer don ta kete ne krah dhe qe meshkujt e respektojne.

----------


## MtrX

gjithmone pergjigje interesante leci,
megjithese mua ai qe pershkruan ti me ngjan me njeriun karizmatik, i cili jo detyrimisht ka cilesite te liderit.
sidoqofte duke qene se kam lexuar pak nga Makiaveli, po shkruaj nje thenie te tij, se dihet qe sa ne detaj dhe me fakte e pershkruan ky diplomat gjenial pozicionin e nje lideri nuk besoj se e pershkruan ndonje diplomat tjeter i mevonshem. Thenia eshte kjo:
"Nuk eshte e rendesishme per nje lider (Princ) te kete te gjitha cilesite qe kam permendur une, por eshte e nevojshme per liderin te duket sikur i ka te gjitha ato cilesi... ai duhet te rrezatoje i gjithi (vetem duke e pare dhe duke e degjuar ate)  meshire, besnikeri, integritet, dashamiresi, besim, por mendja e tij duhet te jete e pershtatur ne ate menyre qe nqs eshte e rendesishme te mos kete gjithe keto cilesi, atehere ai duhet te dije se si te ndryshoje ne te kunderten e ketyre cilesive... ai duhet te dije sesi te hyje nga ana e ligesise kur eshte e nevojshme. 
Njerezit ne pergjithesi gjykojne me shume nga sa shikojne sesa nga sa ndiejne, keshtu qe te gjithe shikojne se si dukesh, po pak e kuptojne se cfare je, dhe ata pak qe e kuptojne nuk guxojne te kundershtojne mendimin e te shumteve te cilet kane madheshtine e shtetit si mbulese qe i mbron."
e shpjeguar ne menyre perfekte nga Makiaveli, kjo eshte e verteta sesi duhet te jete nje lider i suksesshem.

----------


## Insomnus

Mua me duhet nje detyre kursi ne Shqip prej te pakten 10 faqesh. Me ndihmon dot njeri?

----------

